# Random Recipes and Cures



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I was going through some of my notes and thought some of this information might be useful

*Homemade Electrolytes*

1 Quart Water
2 tablespoons Corn Syrup
½ teaspoon Salt
¼ teaspoon Baking Soda

Bring 1 quart water to a boil. Stir in the corn syrup, salt, and baking soda. Cool. This homemade electrolyte drink should clear up scours in 2 to 3 days. Substitute this mixture for milk with bottle babies.

*Magic*

1 part Corn Oil (do not substitute with canola or vegetable oil)
1 part Molasses
1 part Corn Syrup

Use this when a goat is "off." It will provide quick energy and iron. Give 2-3 ounces 3-4 times a day.

*Revive (Coni Ross Recipe)*

500ML 50% Dextrose
500ML Amino Acid Solution (50ml if it is the concentrate)
200ML Calcium Gluconate**
20ML B complex
2 grams Ascorbic acid (Vitamin C) 
5 ML B12 (3,000mcg/ml)
5ML 500mg/ml Thiamin*

Give 200cc 3X/day

Keep in a
cool dark place. B vitamins are destroyed by light.

Do not add water to the Revive until you are ready to give it.

Mix 50:50 with water.

If you need to warm it, set it in a pan of hot water. DO NOT MICROWAVE.

*If you buy the injectable, it is usually 4cc of the 500mg/ml vitamin C.
If you need to use over the counter product, you can use the crushed
pills from the grocery store. I prefer the injectable, as I like to give
it IM to does with mastitis, it really helps healing.

**Calcium Gluconate is not necessary in Revive unless the doe is
exhibiting symptoms of calcium deficiency. The most common first symptom
is tender feet: Walking on egg shells.

*Scour Control*

1 part Biosol (Neomycin Sulfate)
2 parts Pepto Bismol

Mix together. For a small kid (under 15 lbs.) give 3cc of this mixture. For medium sized kids (to 30 lbs.) give 6cc. For large kids (50 lbs. to 80 lbs.) give 9cc to 12cc. For adults give 15cc to 21cc (depending on size of goat).

*Scours*

Ground Cinnamon
Water

Moisten ground cinnamon with enough water to roll into a ball. Will stop scours but will not treat cause.

*Pink Eye Treatment*

1 part Dexamethazone
1 part Gentamycin
1 part Sterile Water

Mix in a clean spray bottle. Wash the eye area with Listerine (get rid of eye crust) and then spray it. May have to use for a couple of days.

*UC Treatment (Coni Ross Recipe)*

1. 3 lemons

2. 3 garlic cloves peeled

3. 1 red onion ( 1/4 piece of onion

4. 1/2 cup of water

Squeeze the lemon juice out of the lemons. Into a blender, then add

the 3 garlic cloves, and onion. Add water and blend well because you

don't want to plug your drench gun. Simmer for about 15 minutes on

the stove in a sauce pan. Drench goat every two hours.

*UC Treatment (Pate Motes Recipe)*

Juice of one Lemon
2 Tablespoons of Baking Soda
1 Cup of Water

Drench the buck with 20 cc, 3 times a day the first
day, 2 time a day for two days, then once a day until
the urine is full and steady. Keep it up, every other
day, then twice a week, if the animal is comfortable
and has a successful flow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you.......that is very nice to know...and has alot of informative info.. :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is some neat stuff.

I was in the ring with Coni Ross being her assistant.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> That is some neat stuff.
> 
> I was in the ring with Coni Ross being her assistant.


Oh really? I'd love to meet her. That woman really knows her stuff!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I will say she is a different breed. I know she will never be aloud back at out fair. She told the kids in the ring that no goats is as good as the goats from Texas and that Texasgoats are the only ones worth ever purchasing. It was a LOT worse then that but I will leave it there. I will say I did learn s few things from her. :roll:


----------

